# New AI or Old AI?



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Which do you like better?

The ball hogging, misunderstood, disrespectful to the greats, bad ***, flashy, explosive, not going to practice AI

or the;

The playmaking, respected, team leading, matured, going to practice AI?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Both, because they are the same? lol

Who would want to go to practice under Larry Brown?

And the new A.I. is still flashy, explosive etc. He has made like 3 or 4 people fall on their a$$ this year from his handles.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Well based on your descriptions, the obvious choice would be the "New AI." :cheers:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

23isback said:


> Well based on your descriptions, the obvious choice would be the "New AI." :cheers:


 Not if you take into account how the "old AI" took his team to 56 wins and a Finals appearance...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

new AI. he should be the mvp from his numbers but his team hasnt been anything special.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Not if you take into account how the "old AI" took his team to 56 wins and a Finals appearance...


No, i didn't take this into consideration because I chose between the two based purely on the information presented to me in the original post.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Not if you take into account how the "old AI" took his team to 56 wins and a Finals appearance...


Exactly..Old Ai is definitely better IMO. And that squad was not anything special.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Exactly..Old Ai is definitely better IMO. And that squad was not anything special.


 LOL


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

prove me wrong brotha..thats all i ask.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

im a Sixers fan, season ticket holder so here ya go.

Old AI, hated being told what to do, shot a terrible FG%, didnt get along with teammates, selfish. He won more games, but had a defensive minded "TEAM" around him.

new AI, Shoots better FG%, alot better player, coachable, still give his all out there, less selfish each year, teammates love him.

Need anymore


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

That team had the MVP, DPOY, and the Sixth Man of the Year. Not to mention the Coach of the Year. 

It certainly wasn't the most *talented* assemble but the Sixers played like a great *team* that year.



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> And that squad was not anything special.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

New AI. The old AI is like Starbury or Steve Francis. You don't want that kind of players on your team.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

stupid question: what if coach brown was coach again for this team. are they a top seed??? AI would probably be MVP again, thats for sure...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> im a Sixers fan, season ticket holder so here ya go.
> 
> Old AI, hated being told what to do, shot a terrible FG%, didnt get along with teammates, selfish. He won more games, but had a defensive minded "TEAM" around him.
> 
> ...


Fair enough...but Skill wise, I still pick the Old AI.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Gilgamesh said:


> That team had the MVP, DPOY, and the Sixth Man of the Year. Not to mention the Coach of the Year.
> 
> It certainly wasn't the most *talented* assemble but the Sixers played like a great *team* that year.


Thats what I was trying to say. that team was nothing special compared to the other team competing in that year. Allen Iverson was making major damage in the post season. Main reason why they got to the Finals.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

I get what you're saying but the Sixers played better as a team than many other teams that year despite their lack of talent compared to say teams like the Kings.

That Sixers team also cleaned up on regular season individual awards. 



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Thats what I was trying to say. that team was nothing special compared to the other team competing in that year. Allen Iverson was making major damage in the post season. Main reason why they got to the Finals.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Fair enough...but Skill wise, I still pick the Old AI.


 He has the smae skills he had back then plus a better jumper as well as understanding of the game. So how was he better skill wise a few years ago?


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Not if you take into account how the "old AI" took his team to 56 wins and a Finals appearance...


Larry Brown took the Sixers to 56 wins and a Finals appearance, and he managed to "control" AI (though I believe they are still not on good terms).

A bit OT, but if Marbury honestly tried to play the "right" way under LB, the Knicks could go a long way. Look what LB has accomplished with all the rest of his previously out-of-control, ball-hogging, chucking point guards. AI and Billups are near the top of the league now.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Gilgamesh said:


> I get what you're saying but the Sixers played better as a team than many other teams that year despite their lack of talent compared to say teams like the Kings.
> 
> That Sixers team also cleaned up on regular season individual awards.


Yup thats true..that was a banner year for a team that everyone expects to fail , excep they failed to win the most important one. I remember prior to acquiring Dikembe, the sixers though good we're expected to self destruct, due to AI and Larry's on going feud. It was a nice thing when LB and AI put their differences aside. I love AI, i hope he gets to win a ring before he retires.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> He has the smae skills he had back then plus a better jumper as well as understanding of the game. So how was he better skill wise a few years ago?


i think he means athletically. because AI is MORE skillful now...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> i think he means athletically. because AI is MORE skillful now...


Thats really what i meant, its been a long night guys and i have not been putting thought in everything im typing. Good nite..


----------



## Yao Chairman (Mar 17, 2006)

There're a lot of AIs, old ones, new ones... They are different ones..... I like the one that has the most awsomeness, the one that look like a goat.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

He is making shots downtown lately. That is not typical for him, but I like that.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

both


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

AI was awesome that year in the postseason. Him and VC were simply awesome in the Tor-Phi series. He was also sensational against the Lakers. I still remember how the Sixers shocked the basketball world when they took Game 1 and AI had 48 points.



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Yup thats true..that was a banner year for a team that everyone expects to fail , excep they failed to win the most important one. I remember prior to acquiring Dikembe, the sixers though good we're expected to self destruct, due to AI and Larry's on going feud. It was a nice thing when LB and AI put their differences aside. I love AI, i hope he gets to win a ring before he retires.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

I like the new AI better but I don't understand why it's not translating into more wins. Clearly in my opinion he's gotten consistantly better over time. Contrary to what AI fans think, there is a lot of talent on that team in Iggy, Dalembert, Korver, and Webber. But that's not to take away from AI he's the second best PG in the game. I just don't like hearing people say he has a poor supporting cast.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Yup thats true..that was a banner year for a team that everyone expects to fail , excep they failed to win the most important one. I remember prior to acquiring Dikembe, the sixers though good we're expected to self destruct, due to AI and Larry's on going feud. It was a nice thing when LB and AI put their differences aside. I love AI, i hope he gets to win a ring before he retires.


What in the blue hell are you talking about?

Allen Iverson and Larry Brown got along great during the season they ran to the Finals, before they traded for Mutombo it was assumed that the team wouldn't make it to the finals because Theo Ratliff was injured. If they didn't trade for Mutombo, the big men on the team would've been Nazr Mohammed, Todd MacCullouch, and Matt Geiger. That's why they made the deal, not because they would have self destructed because of AI and Larry. AI won the MVP that season as much for his straightening up as he got it for everything else.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> If they didn't trade for Mutombo, the big men on the team would've been Nazr Mohammed, Todd MacCullouch, and Matt Geiger. *That's why they made the deal, not because they would have self destructed because of AI and Larry*.


Did I say, they made the Mutombo deal because they would self destruct? WHat does Mutombo coming into the Sixers and improving team chemisrty has to do with it?

Make no mistake ,Larry Brown and Allen Iverson was having a better understanding of their relationship coming into the season, but the media was into them..A Feud is a Feud...though a truce was made. When I said everyone _expected to self destruct, due to AI and Larry's on going feud_, thats was the truth, a small report of AI being late on practice or Brown criticizing him for shot selection was there... 



Coatesvillain said:


> it was assumed that the team wouldn't make it to the finals because Theo Ratliff was injured..


It was not assumed that they will not make it to the Finals because Theo Ratliff was injured...coming into the season nobody expected Philadelphia to make it to the Finals..period.



Coatesvillain said:


> AI won the MVP that season as much for his straightening up as he got it for everything else...


AI did not win the MVP because he straightened out, he won it because he was flat out the best player in the game period. His FG% and shot selection has not seen any drastic changes from his previous years.

Hell if a AI got his MVP award for straightening out then he should win it last season and this season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> AI did not win the MVP because he straightened out, he won it because he was flat out the best player in the game period. His FG% and shot selection has not seen any drastic changes from his previous years.



His FG% is up 5 percentage points from that year. I would say his shot selection has gotten considerably better


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

ballistixxx said:


> Which do you like better?
> 
> The ball hogging, misunderstood, disrespectful to the greats, bad ***, flashy, explosive, not going to practice AI


I swear to God...I'm coming to your house and kicking your dog :curse:


----------



## chris_xx (Feb 20, 2006)

The new AI


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> His FG% is up 5 percentage points from that year. I would say his shot selection has gotten considerably better





.421% Fg percentage in 99-00 compared to .420% 00-01 * is up 5%?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

opposed to this year wheres he shooting 45.5 percent so I should say 3 percentage points


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

It doesn't matter. AI is AI. He is still going to put up 45-50 with ease and he will bring the 76ers to the playoffs although they will be gone in round 1. AI from 1999 isn't any different from AI today.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

D.J. said:


> It doesn't matter. AI is AI. He is still going to put up 45-50 with ease and he will bring the 76ers to the playoffs although they will be gone in round 1. AI from 1999 isn't any different from AI today.


 how is he not any different if hes improved in all aspects of his game


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> how is he not any different if hes improved in all aspects of his game



He still scores a ton of points, he will always bring them to the playoffs, and he is still a leader. Other than the fact that he has increased his assists, nothing has really changed. He is always up there in points and steals and is always a possible MVP candidate.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Basketball is about more than what you posted above


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> how is he not any different if hes improved in all aspects of his game


hes lost a bit of athleticism, bt has DEFINETELY improved in pretty much every other factor of the game...

i agree


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Thats what I was trying to say. that team was nothing special compared to the other team competing in that year. Allen Iverson was making major damage in the post season. Main reason why they got to the Finals.




AI causes major damage in the playoffs *every* year. He THRIVES on it. The question is whether or not the rest of the team wants to show up in the postseason games. The main reason they got to the finals is how that team was put togather. It was a defensive minded team first with the scoring load being squarely on AI's shoulders. That mold has since fallen apart and this team has transformed into all O and no D. You just have a skewed concept of why that team was succesful with the "old ai" versus why its mediocer with the new improved ai. Talent wise AI hassn't lost a step. He might be a little slower but that declining aspect of his game is surpassed by his improved shot selection & FG% as well as his new found maturity.


----------

